# Humic acid



## Pende89 (Jul 8, 2021)

So recently have decided to up my lawn game and have had soil tests done and applying quality fertilizer is there a benefit to applying Humic acid to my lawn/ is there something that is comparable


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Pende89 said:


> there a benefit to applying Humic acid to my lawn/ is there something that is comparable


Yes you can put it down every month if you want. Especially if you have clay soil.

Soil test is first. Correct ph problems first.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Humic seems to be marginal based on the new Grass Factor video that discusses the studies done. The video is worth the watch. I can buy a lot of NPK for what monthly humic applications would cost.

Root cycling seems like a better plan for clay soils. That's what I'm relying on in my grey clay yard.


----------



## scz71864 (Mar 21, 2018)

What is root cycling?


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

scz71864 said:


> What is root cycling?


Grass roots die and decompose constantly while new roots take their place. Over time, the deposited root matter adds carbon and organic material. The Grass Factor has a good video about this on YouTube.


----------



## JBowen (Jan 16, 2018)

I am in North Texas, I have noticed a tremendous impact with Humic acid. I use it three or maybe four times a year. In my opinion it works very well. I spend less than $100/year on Humic and Carbon.


----------



## Frankzzz (Aug 23, 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7Gp64gkudI
The Humic Acid video by The Grass Factor, that someone else mentioned.
He doesn't necessarily say it's a scam, but he's not too thrilled with it, either.
You might get a little bit of benefit from it, you might not. Don't hold your breath.

Read the "Soil Remediation Guidelines" post, also in this forum. 
It and a few other posts to read are all linked in the post stickied at the top of this forum, "Popular Soil Fertility and Soil Testing Threads." Do all those things right and you'll really up your game.


----------

